# Xev Bellringer and the worlds addiction to more and more  extreme Porn



## Distant Stare (Sep 7, 2019)

A case presents its self for your consideration,

The Canadian pornographic website Pornhub has an Alexa rank of 31, and is easily one of the most visited websites of the decade. On this site, "Xev Bellringer" is one of the most popular pornographic "performers" *in the world*, ranking as the 28th most popular actresses. Age 31, she has approximately 169 million views. To put this in perspective, this number of views only relates to that single website. It does not include other pornographic sites that are popular in both the United States and abroad. In addition, the number of impressions and influence that person has is likely much larger, as said media is circulated and discussed. This is a person who by no means is an outlier or fringe.

What sets this person apart from her peers is the nature of her channels content. Specializing in incest role play, and in particular implied _underage_ role play, her ability to act is unusual for the industry. Most of her videos revolve around having sexual congress with "young boys" well in compromising situations.

Her channel exploded in popularity in 2015 and continues to grow.  With her growth her husband became more involved, and took a more active part in the production of her media, including playing the part of implied under age youth. This extends to impregnating her on video. Becoming pregnant, with a boy from what I have heard on 4chan, she continues to produce pornography, this time featuring her pregnancy.






I think that someone who produces underage incest pornography in her situation might not do so simply because it sells. She had to have started simply because that sort of thing interested her. If this is true, I have to wonder what that poor kid is going to grow up like. I wonder if that kid is going to be sexually abused by his parents. And if not, what is going to happen to him when he eventually discovers his mothers "career". Considering the popularity, it is likely he will. Maybe someone will tell him, or maybe he finds it one day well browsing.

Either way, that has to fuck with your mind. He is going to see his mom role playing raping someone in his situation, or he is going to see his literally fetal body being used as an "accessory" in a pregnancy porn video by his mom. All for the benefit of strangers to masturbate to.

I think that @Null made an interesting point bring up Shadman's drawing of real underage children. In his stream he mentioned how if that young girl was to see that picture of herself being raped by someone she knew, it might be damaging. Because of this potential damage, because Shadman's art depicted a real child, there was a clear victim. What Shadman did was illegal in Nulls eyes, and more importantly it was evil.


I think that an apt comparison would be to Daddy0Five. he was a youtuber that Jim made a video on. I am sure there is a thread on him, after all now he has his own wiki. Basically he would borderline abuse his kids for views on YouTube, and well it was going on YouTube did nothing. I think that Bellringer is doing something similar.

Humans adapt to stimuli overtime: For example, if a man starts using heroin, at first just a small dose will be enough. After a few weeks he will notice that it does not feel the same, so he ups the dosage. Within a year or five, depending on his own preferences and biology, he maybe been using several times what he previously did just to get the same high. And so, repeated super-stimulation causes the user to require more and more of that stimulation to get the same amount of dopamine.

I think that pornography is the same way. When you first start using vanilla is enough to get you off, but after 15 years you are watching trap orgies, or whatever your preferences are. I think that societies are fractal, that is to say that they behave just like individuals do. Just as you can place enough pressure on a person to make them snap, you can also place enough pressure on a society so as to make it break. This is simple really, societies are just the agglomerations of many people.

What happens when a society requires more and more extreme brands of pornography due to repeated exposure? I think you end up with a demand for Xev Bellringer.

"We are reaching peek Weinmar" as the phrase goes. In the days of the Republic, you could walk down one street and have sex with children for money, and walk down another and have sex with men, and walk down another and have sex with pregnant women.

*Where do I see this going? *

Recently we watched what happened when Jordan Peterson got deepfaked. It was an impressive proof of concept for the technology.









						Scammers deepfake CEO’s voice to talk underling into $243,000 transfer
					

The voice had the hint of a German accent and the same “melody” that an employee recognized in his boss’s voice.




					nakedsecurity.sophos.com
				




Deepfakes were also used to steal money by fraud.

What if you designed a deepfake program to generate Shota or Loli themed hyper-real animations that do not constitute illegal CP? Think about this, it is perfectly legal in the US to make 2d or 3d animations of drawn children. What if you just used a computer to make it? It would be a legal form of CP, and could be tailored to the users preferences by changing a few parameters in a program. I can see eventually deepfake characters being designed from the faces of real children, or popular child actors. 

I was talking to a guy who tried to make a neural network that generated fury art for fun. It did not work but it was a funny idea. One day the technology could advance to such a point where this is possible. consider it, infinite custom tailored porn on demand. 

If there are a billion people using the internet, and just a fraction of them are sick fucks, there would certainly be a massive demand for this. And if society continues to need more and more extreme pornography to satiate its desire, that fraction as a portion of the population would increase. Eventually it might even be semi-mainstream, in the same way furies are.


----------



## Eryngium (Sep 7, 2019)

Xev Bellringer Is a well known white supremacist who employs alt-right dog whistles on a regular basis.


----------



## I Love Beef (Sep 7, 2019)

As said before by someone who came with it a long time ago.... 

"It says more about the viewer, not the entertainer/source".

I'm not going to lie, deepfakes of Audrey Hepburn, Daphne Zuniga, Mary Crosby, and a few professional cheerleaders would be nice, but I'm at least interested in adults and porn well.... pedophilia and scamming. 

Just because a few fucking creeps have bad ideas doesn't mean I should suffer for it. Whoever implements these laws, I hope they have a place in hell reserved just for them.


----------



## OB 946 (Sep 7, 2019)

This is retarded. Literally the same argument has been used for video games based on the flawed "reward center of the brain." 

Let's talk basic fucking chemistry. You mention drugs. Let's do drugs. Methamphetamine is what is referred to as a dopamine "agonist." What that means is that your brain cannot tell the difference between actual dopamine and meth, so your brain metabolizes meth as dopamine. That's what gives you a high. The reason you can't ever reach the peak of that first high, and the reason you use progressively larger doses to achieve the same effect, is because your brain goes "oh holy mother of fuck, too much dopamine" and as a defense mechanism, it turns off dopamine receptors, permanently. It does this because your brain does not want to be high, it doesn't like it. The more meth you do the more receptors get shut off. Now, you are using meth to have the same amount of dopamine being taken up as a normal person, but you still have a glut of free floating meth, which is how the high feels like shit but you also are twitchy and hallucinate. The longer you use meth the worse the highs get. This is basically every drug. Opiates do the same thing with endorphins, ecstasy does the same thing with serotonin. What's amazing about X is that it can give you fucking depression and ED. Serotonin controls sex drive, appetite, and mood. So you lose enough serotonin receptors and your dick doesn't work, you have no appetite, and you have depression. 

There's absolutely no science to show the same thing happens with masturbation. Yes hormones and chemicals are released, natural ones, at natural levels, that your body can naturally deal with. The levels of endorphins you flood your body with by jerking it are at impossibly small levels compared to taking a hit of fucking fentanyl or oxycodone. 

See, so you really need to fucking do some research before you spout off about this kind of stuff. There is a well documented, well understood, well researched, physiological reason that people develop resistances to drugs. There's none of that for fucking masturbation. The actual studies are completely inconclusive and people agree that the effects of porn on individuals are psychological and determined by the individual themselves. This is directly contrasted with known physical methods of action and physiological responses that are universal throughout humanity in regards to drugs. 

Basically, you're wrong. Go be a boomer somewhere else.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 7, 2019)

Argument 1)


I Love Beef said:


> Whoever implements these laws, I hope they have a place in hell reserved just for them.



I do not support the banning of deepfakes for the same reason I do not support the banning of almost any technology. That is, the effects of legislation is far worse, or just as bad, as the effects of the thing being banned. If DC was to try and legislate Deepfakes away in 30 years the net result of said legislation would be something ridiculous like a GPU registry. If there is one thing that we can learn from the UK, it is that politicians are infinitely stubborn in accepting they can not control the world absolutely.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Sep 7, 2019)

Xev Bellringer?


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 7, 2019)

Crippled Eagle said:


> Yes hormones and chemicals are released, natural ones, at natural levels, that your body can naturally deal with. The levels of endorphins you flood your body with by jerking it are at impossibly small levels compared to taking a hit of fucking fentanyl or oxycodone.



Not a boomer, zoomer master race here. I have some experience in biochemistry and related fields. I also as a hobby design new routes to dopamine agonists* on paper* to keep my organic chemistry skills sharp. It is not my thesis that the biochemical mechanism for dopamine tolerance and masturbation are identical, just that they may behave in similar ways when pushed to extremes.


----------



## Remove Goat (Sep 7, 2019)

stop ruining my fun moralfag


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 7, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> stop ruining my fun moralfag



*“A fire broke out backstage in a theatre. The clown came out to warn the public; they thought it was a joke and applauded. He repeated it; the acclaim was even greater. I think that's just how the world will come to an end: to general applause from wits who believe it's a joke.”*


----------



## Random_Person_Online (Sep 7, 2019)

I find as I get older, I tend to find porn more and more boring as a result. It may be a decline in my sex drive, but even with the physical act of sex and porn in general, I just find to be boring as fuck. I'll still fap to hentai or listen to ASMR videos every once in a while, but for the most part, I don't find sex/porn to be all that fun.


----------



## OB 946 (Sep 7, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> Not a boomer, zoomer master race here. I have some experience in biochemistry and related fields. I also as a hobby design new routes to dopamine agonists* on paper* to keep my organic chemistry skills sharp. It is not my thesis that the biochemical mechanism for dopamine tolerance and masturbation are identical, just that they may behave in similar ways when pushed to extremes.


Yeah I don't fucking believe you. Straight up. You approached this on a metaphysical feelsy level and I'm gonna need some evidence that there's literally any similarities between the two.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 7, 2019)

She looks ugly lol.


----------



## Fagatron 69 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> She looks ugly lol.


Not as ugly as your mom.


----------



## Voltaire (Sep 7, 2019)

OP is a faggot.
PrincessLeia is the superior choice.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 7, 2019)

OP:  Are you just guiltposting after fapping? Be honest.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 7, 2019)

Just develop an awesome sense of imagination like I have. :3


----------



## Coconut Gun (Sep 7, 2019)

Just never do anything fun, otherwise you'll fuck up your brain.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 7, 2019)

Porn degrades the desire in men to find actual partners. Stop masturbating and brainstorm ways to meet chicks.


----------



## Bessie (Sep 7, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Xev Bellringer Is a well known white supremacist who employs alt-right dog whistles on a regular basis.


I was hoping for something more lulzy. Should've known better. All the prostitutes with an iota of charisma go into "legitimate" showbiz and suck dick off camera.


			
				Distant Stare said:
			
		

> What sets this person apart from her peers is the nature of her channels content. Specializing in incest role play, and in particular implied _underage_ role play, her ability to act is unusual for the industry. Most of her videos revolve around having sexual congress with "young boys" well in compromising situations.


You went from describing some twisted thot to bemoaning porn addiction/societal degeneracy, and finally to worrying about deepfake CP. I'm not sure which topic you most want discussed, but in short:
1. I don't care about the thot.​2. Porn addiction is as consequential as video game violence/misogyny.​3. Deepfake tech will still exist even if people pass hand-wringing laws to shut it down. It's better that everybody has access to it than that governments hoard it and do clandestine ops with it.​


Distant Stare said:


> I also as a hobby design new routes to dopamine agonists* on paper* to keep my organic chemistry skills sharp. It is not my thesis that the biochemical mechanism for dopamine tolerance and masturbation are identical, just that they may behave in similar ways when pushed to extremes.


Post that. Better yet, tattoo it on your dick and distribute those pics instead. But seriously, I'd read your dopamine scribbles.

Edited to subtract an incomplete line.


----------



## YW 525 (Sep 7, 2019)

OP needs to come toward the light. We can start walking you back.

Nurse, get me ten CCs of Larkin Love.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Sep 7, 2019)

If you think Xev Bellringer is the bastion of extreme porn/gateway drug to trap orgies you are fucking insane. MILF/stepmom porn is literally the first thing (maybe after "eighteen year old does her first porn!" or other incest shit) Pornhub recommends new users. It's super vanilla. This is Freudian stuff- people not growing out of their Oedipus complex.



> What if you designed a deepfake program to generate Shota or Loli themed hyper-real animations that do not constitute illegal CP? Think about this, it is perfectly legal in the US to make 2d or 3d animations of drawn children. What if you just used a computer to make it? It would be a legal form of CP, and could be tailored to the users preferences by changing a few parameters in a program. I can see eventually deepfake characters being designed from the faces of real children, or popular child actors.



Society will make this illegal if there's enough outrage, or if it gains enough traction to be in the public eye for any reason really. Anyone who's not a pedophile wouldn't use it regardless- deepfake characters based off _real children _will make almost anyone mentally sound uncomfortable. You think pedophiles won't find a way to get this software once it's made, regardless? Human sexuality is fucking impossible to control and basically all of written history proves it.


----------



## Babyspackle (Sep 7, 2019)

Why does everything today have to be so fuckin extra?

Edit: but yea that chick's shit is on the vanilla side anyway.


----------



## heathercho (Sep 7, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> She looks ugly lol.



And fucking old.

I thought cum facials were supposed to be good for the skin?


----------



## Neozeonian (Sep 7, 2019)

I've noticed the whole incest thing becoming more popular online. Incest is the new BLACKED, apparently. The brother/stepsister thing I somewhat get but what I've been seeing is perversion of the parent/caretaker dynamic, like some x-rated Woody Allen biopic. Not sure what the cultural implications are but I've found it somewhat disturbing. 

I'm also more disgusted at the fact that PornHub is based in Canada than the actual content they host.


----------



## Death Grip (Sep 7, 2019)

Addiction and the brain: The dopamine pathway is helping researchers find their way through the addiction maze
					

Our flourishing knowledge of the brain is in large part the product of research on addiction. Identifying what happens in the brain when a drug is inhaled, inje




					academic.oup.com


----------



## edboy (Sep 7, 2019)

You see, the first mistake you made was watching the porn for the plot. You're supposed to rewind through the worldbuilding.


----------



## Anti Fanta (Sep 7, 2019)

You are incredibly naive if you think that incest porn is a recent phenomenon.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Sep 7, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> porn is damaging and harmful and should be prohibited entirely


Good luck: no non-voluntary society has ever achieved this.


----------



## BigTimeSamurai (Sep 8, 2019)

Something I accidentally dug up recently that OP might want to add to his thesis here. Recently, I was looking after a friend's child for the night while they were busy and to help her get to sleep I read a picture book that she had called Fallen Feline Friend. When I was reading through I could tell that she really enjoyed the story, even though she must have heard it dozens of times before, and I actually thought it was pretty good too. So after she has gone too sleep I took a note of the name of the author thinking that I would check if they had written anything else and then I was going to buy it as a birthday gift or something.


Spoiler: Spoiler









The book was written by Tina Thurston, I initially struggled to find anything else she had written but after a little digging through the hand full of articles I could find about her I realised that Tina Thurston was actually Zoey Holloway who did a lot of this stepmommy porn shit lol. You can tell that they are the same person as they have the same tattoos (left arm).


Spoiler: Tina Thurston











Spoiler: Zoey Holloway








Here she is reading her picture book to a classroom full of kids.


Spoiler: Corrupting the Youth of America








I don't actually have anything to say on topic but I found all this to be amusing and for what it's worth her book is pretty cute and I would recommend it.


----------



## BW 182 (Sep 8, 2019)

Anti Fanta said:


> You are incredibly naive if you think that incest porn is a recent phenomenon.


It isn't, but the push of it seems to have gradually increased into what it is today. It is the new "normal" porn, and softcore is a dead and buried genre lol


----------



## Sanshain (Sep 8, 2019)

I legit think drawn/animated porn is worse for people than filmed porn. Filmed porn at least has to stay within the boundaries of the anatomically possible (if unrealistic), but the animated stuff seems to foster some truly absurdist ideas and concepts. One particular example I've noted is the bizarre rise in the idea of cervical penetration being both erotic and pleasurable. If you know anything about biology, even the idea of this ought to make you flinch and squeeze your legs together for a moment.


----------



## millais (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 8, 2019)

Forever Sunrise said:


> I legit think drawn/animated porn is worse for people than filmed porn. Filmed porn at least has to stay within the boundaries of the anatomically possible (if unrealistic), but the animated stuff seems to foster some truly absurdist ideas and concepts. One particular example I've noted is the bizarre rise in the idea of cervical penetration being both erotic and pleasurable. If you know anything about biology, even the idea of this ought to make you flinch and squeeze your legs together for a moment.



But at least you don't have to worry about consent or exploitation, I guess?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't think things have changed so much as pretentions have been stripped away revealing what was always there below the surface.

If you think the human mind hasn't always come up with some pervy shit, you are mistaken.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Sep 8, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> Argument 1)
> 
> 
> I do not support the banning of deepfakes for the same reason I do not support the banning of almost any technology. That is, the effects of legislation is far worse, or just as bad, as the effects of the thing being banned. If DC was to try and legislate Deepfakes away in 30 years the net result of said legislation would be something ridiculous like a GPU registry. If there is one thing that we can learn from the UK, it is that politicians are infinitely stubborn in accepting they can not control the world absolutely.


It’s also, like, literally impossible to ban deepfakes without completely locking down the internet. This isn’t a physical device that they can make extremely difficult to acquire, it’s literally software. The most they could do is make it illegal to possess the software on the same level as child porn, but even that’s not gonna stop people from getting it - I’d imagine you’d need some level of skill and computer savvy to construct a deepfake in the first place, so putting up some barriers in convenience - like needing to get it off a darknet TOR site - isn’t gonna stop the people who’d be making them. You can ban them from big sites and US hosting services, but they’ll just get hosted on international sites that don’t give two shits about US law.

With deepfakes there’s also an inherent level of plausible deniability. The whole point of a deepfake is that they’re incredibly realistic. You could attack and remove known deepfake videos, but new ones will just keep coming out.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 18, 2019)

BigTimeSamurai said:


> Something I accidentally dug up recently that OP might want to add to his thesis here. Recently, I was looking after a friend's child for the night while they were busy and to help her get to sleep I read a picture book that she had called Fallen Feline Friend. When I was reading through I could tell that she really enjoyed the story, even though she must have heard it dozens of times before, and I actually thought it was pretty good too. So after she has gone too sleep I took a note of the name of the author thinking that I would check if they had written anything else and then I was going to buy it as a birthday gift or something.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


So, this means that for her it's a fetish.

Someone should look into whether Xev is a leaf or not. I've noticed this weird trend among Canadian Jews to be even more destructive towards their host society than American Jews.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 18, 2019)

BigTimeSamurai said:


> Something I accidentally dug up recently that OP might want to add to his thesis here. Recently, I was looking after a friend's child for the night while they were busy and to help her get to sleep I read a picture book that she had called Fallen Feline Friend. When I was reading through I could tell that she really enjoyed the story, even though she must have heard it dozens of times before, and I actually thought it was pretty good too. So after she has gone too sleep I took a note of the name of the author thinking that I would check if they had written anything else and then I was going to buy it as a birthday gift or something.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


I always found incest repugnant, but this whole 'porn star being a children's book author' intrigued me, so I got digging. I was at first a little skeptical about the two women actually being the same people, but a quick google search brought me this post on her twitter:




Don't know what she meant by 'integrating the two accounts/identities', but that was two years ago and I didn't see any real adult content in her recent posts. The closest thing to a red flag that would indicate that we were dealing with a crazy person in her recent posts was this one:



To be honest most of what I saw wasn't really adult in nature. The only two posts I saw where she talked about her past life were these:



Personally I don't know how I feel about this woman, especially in regards to her being around kids. On one hand I find what I know about her adult film career (I haven't seen any of her videos myself) to be degenerate. On the other hand, I think that she might be trying to live a normal and productive life. I also couldn't find any evidence to prove that she's some sort of crazy leftist (other than the vegan burger post and one retweet of something Russel Brand said about suicide). Three years ago I wouldn't have cared if this woman went around schools and read her book to kids, but all of this tranny shit has made me realize that we need to keep a closer eye on children.

Edit: forgot to mention this earlier, but am I the only one who thinks she looks better in the first picture?


----------



## Pargon (Sep 18, 2019)

Just do what the furries do and commission your own porn, guttersnipe.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 18, 2019)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> On the other hand, I think that she might be trying to live a normal and productive life.



I would agree, maybe she was young and had issues. However, she described it as an "adult side of my life". She not only still maintains it, but excuses it. She accepts her behavior as normal, and still associates with children. People like this are dangerous and always try and pass on their habits.

If a whore is dragged to the market, and no one casts the first stone because of their "understanding", the society will collapse because no one is willing to enforce the law. 

If a whore is dragged to the market, and the people are all too willing to beat her to death, then the society will collapse because it is too rigid to be cope with the real world. 

There is a balance, we should still stone whores, but be careful not to be carried away and start hurling rocks at everyone we disagree with.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 19, 2019)

Porn is good. Porn art is good. It's a valid career and deserves respect etc. Just don't be immoral about it, and the producer and viewer are safe. 

Case closed.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 19, 2019)

> I think that pornography is the same way. When you first start using vanilla is enough to get you off, but after 15 years you are watching trap orgies, or whatever your preferences are.



You know what? You're right, but also wrong.

I'm guess I'm not allowed to reveal my power level... but suffice to say, once upon a time, there was a clever trick to unscramble premium channels on those old analog, dial based cable boxes. So, a 13 year old boy in 1982 could (in theory) watch the Playboy Channel with relative impunity.

What if that 13 year old boy is a grown ass man now, and still gets turned on by the same sort of material, despite having run the gamut of fisting, squirting, piercings, tats, God only knows what else?

Some people... after having sampled the entire smorgasboard... just want their meat and potatoes.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 19, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Xev Bellringer Is a well known white supremacist who employs alt-right dog whistles on a regular basis



Wait, I thought OP said it was good acting?


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 20, 2019)

this thread took a turn for the unbelievably autistic


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Sep 20, 2019)

So, I looked this porn thot up. Looks like the mildest stuff available on pornhub, basically softcore erotica compared to all the other shit available there. There is no way OP is this exceptional in jumping to his conclusion, so it must be personal - confess, OP, did you get caught jerking it to this thot on pornhub by mommy, she did not believe, that your pants fell down, because your computer got a virus and you got scared, got your ass kicked by mommy, daily lectures and shaming etc., that have gone on for months now, and have sapped your sanity, so you are now lashing out at xev bellinger as the root cause of your troubles?


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 20, 2019)

TaimuRadiu said:


> this thread took a turn for the unbelievably autistic


Didn't it start there?


----------



## ZeCommissar (Sep 20, 2019)

You haven't been on the internet for that long if you think incest porn is getting to "weimar republic heights of degeneracy". Legit incest porn is weird, but its only intermediate shit compared to something like CP.

The internet is a dark and scary place, best stick to the light if you think this is nearing the worst there is.


----------



## Foltest (Sep 26, 2019)

OP is feeling guilty for jerking off to incest porn.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 3, 2019)

Ban pornography and flay the (((producers)))


----------



## Shroom King (Oct 3, 2019)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> Edit: forgot to mention this earlier, but am I the only one who thinks she looks better in the first picture?



If she got rid of those tattoos she could pass for a normal woman. That's my biggest complaint about porn these days: every single skank has to get all these stupid fucking tattoos.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Oct 3, 2019)

Shroom King said:


> If she got rid of those tattoos she could pass for a normal woman. That's my biggest complaint about porn these days: every single skank has to get all these stupid fucking tattoos.


Yeah that's part of the reason why I don't watch much porn.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 3, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> Ban pornography and flay the (((producers)))


I will reiterate: good luck, no non-voluntary society, no matter how harsh, has managed to stamp out porn.


----------



## Lioness (Oct 4, 2019)

Porn is not harmless you literal wankers. 

Two men in my family are disowned due to complications with severe porn addictions. One of them tried to groom me until he thought he could get some irl incest action. I have experienced firsthand the extent of degeneracy it can cause. It broke my family.

Regular consumption of porn is the least attractive trait I can think of in a potential sex partner.

It will cost you the chance to have actual sex. 

By all means, masturbate, but don't do it in ways that may damage your psyche. Make it a sacred time - respect your sexual energy and make use of inner visualization to understand your deeper desires and exercise some mental creativity. Your masculine sexual presence has the capacity to be truly divine, but you will never reach that state whilst hunching over a greasy computer desk furiously slapping your sausage to intergenerational dick girl latex incest.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 4, 2019)

Lioness said:


> Porn is not harmless you literal wankers.
> 
> Two men in my family are disowned due to complications with severe porn addictions. One of them tried to groom me until he thought he could get some irl incest action. I have experienced firsthand the extent of degeneracy it can cause. It broke my family.
> 
> ...


Porn addiction is like gambling addiction: it has far less to do with the activity and far more to do with the person when it comes to addiction.


----------



## Lioness (Oct 4, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Porn addiction is like gambling addiction: it has far less to do with the activity and far more to do with the person when it comes to addiction.


Porn consumption in a non-addictive setup can still affect the quality of your sex life. Everything gets a bit blunted. Your sex partners may not seem as sexy as they should because you've been jacking it to G-cup bearing Latina contortionists who take it up the nosehole for too long.

Let's not even mention the kind of guys who can't get it up for their 9/10 Stacies unless they have a screen with Jizzelda McClitterys bouncing in the background.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 6, 2019)

If ERPers taught me anything, it's that they can get off to two women fucking but one has a dick, for literally decades on end. There is absolutely no basis for people developing deeper kinks based exposure and jerking off 5 times a day. Hell, knowing the dudebros I do; normies pick a favorite actor and jerk off to everything she does. I'd much rather wack off to my fake relationship to a porn star doing weird shit every video than another 'first time anal!' lie.

Let's be real; she got a ton of exposure for being in meme'y shit, because we all know that porn is a bad excuse for acting before sex scenes and someone decided to meme that up, and now we're here. Honestly I'm surprised nobody went all-out on porn humor. I mean fuck, they do. It's the standard to make a bad intro with even worse acting, but they decided to include 4chan memes, and bam. Probably netted them a few hundred percentages in increased traffic. Because of memes.

I mean, all things considered, it's just porn. Mute it and don't read the title and it's any other porn story. Only the words change the course and make them 'kinky', and that's still miles from bdsm latex choking scat porn, which is also relatively common. You're sheltered from real life if you think people aren't picking up on bane posting and tendies by now. Don't underestimate the 4chan-to-reddit-to-9gag posters introducing them to all these things.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Oct 6, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Porn addiction is like gambling addiction: it has far less to do with the activity and far more to do with the person when it comes to addiction.



Exactly, there are just a good percentage of us that can become addicted to anything whether that is drugs, booze, food, gambling, gaming, porn, and twitter. There exists Sex addiction programs like AA and NA are for Alcohol and Drugs.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Oct 7, 2019)

Lioness said:


> Porn consumption in a non-addictive setup can still affect the quality of your sex life. Everything gets a bit blunted. Your sex partners may not seem as sexy as they should because you've been jacking it to G-cup bearing Latina contortionists who take it up the nosehole for too long.
> 
> Let's not even mention the kind of guys who can't get it up for their 9/10 Stacies unless they have a screen with Jizzelda McClitterys bouncing in the background.


>getting jealous over rando thots
>has a TRUE and HONEST vagoo

Face it - even if porn was banned, wouldn't you still be the last choice of anyone with options?


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Oct 7, 2019)

OP I'm surprised that you consider Xev peak degeneracy when what she is doing isn't new.

Implied incest porn has been in the industry since the starts of pornographic movie production in the US and before that in Scandinavia. While it was maintained as a relative outlier in the industry, there was always material like that out there, and even the more hardcore material at some points became mainstream. 

You can see this with each wave of pornography, and furthermore the evolution of it at time. Porn has always been a very capable medium for shifting with market forces, and so as something becomes more popularized it develops into its own wider niche category. Hence the reason you have so much interracial porn, despite the fact that in reality the number of miscegenation is relatively little. 

It doesn't reflect reality or normal sexuality. It never has done, it's merely a form of wish fulfillment. 

If we wanted to get conspiratorial here we could argue that the porn industry is producing and promoting certain types of pornography in order to create social changes, and in effect this is possible to a certain extent. (IE the popularization of blowjobs in porn vs reality.) But even then you have to acknowledge that if there wasn't an audience for the content these large porn firms are greater, if there wasn't a huge response in the metrics, then they wouldn't be producing the contents and leave if for the smaller niche producers to try to scratch a living at. 

Implied incest shit sells, interracial shit sells, cuckoldry shit sells, the producers know this and that's why it's over run the internet content that's produced. They're chasing clicks, because the internet in its form now destroyed the basis for their original business models. 

If that sort of shit really bothers you, then don't click on it, or turn the sound off.

And to add to this, that despite the sad nature of people on the internet giving their money for this sort of porn girl stuff, ala the IRL Coomer meme, it pales in comparison to the Weebs who feed Belle Delphine and the other brigades of e-thot's their pocket money and don't ostensibly get anything in return. 

Like those poor kind of schmoh's who pay a prostitute to hug them sort of shit.   



Cactus Wings said:


> If ERPers taught me anything, it's that they can get off to two women fucking but one has a dick, for literally decades on end. There is absolutely no basis for people developing deeper kinks based exposure and jerking off 5 times a day. Hell, knowing the dudebros I do; normies pick a favorite actor and jerk off to everything she does. I'd much rather wack off to my fake relationship to a porn star doing weird shit every video than another 'first time anal!' lie.
> 
> Let's be real; she got a ton of exposure for being in meme'y shit, because we all know that porn is a bad excuse for acting before sex scenes and someone decided to meme that up, and now we're here. Honestly I'm surprised nobody went all-out on porn humor. I mean fuck, they do. It's the standard to make a bad intro with even worse acting, but they decided to include 4chan memes, and bam. Probably netted them a few hundred percentages in increased traffic. Because of memes.
> 
> I mean, all things considered, it's just porn. Mute it and don't read the title and it's any other porn story. Only the words change the course and make them 'kinky', and that's still miles from bdsm latex choking scat porn, which is also relatively common. You're sheltered from real life if you think people aren't picking up on bane posting and tendies by now. Don't underestimate the 4chan-to-reddit-to-9gag posters introducing them to all these things.



Brazzers producers wrote a script based on suggestions by /b/ and made a porno out of it. It was a family of Bane's. It was considered a huge hit in terms of the websites traffic.


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 7, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> Brazzers producers wrote a script based on suggestions by /b/ and made a porno out of it. It was a family of Bane's. It was considered a huge hit in terms of the websites traffic.



We need a "No" sticker.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Oct 10, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> Brazzers producers wrote a script based on suggestions by /b/ and made a porno out of it. It was a family of Bane's. It was considered a huge hit in terms of the websites traffic.


I need to see it for ... research purposes ... What is the title of this piece of art?


----------



## Backs my Walls (Oct 10, 2019)

Isn't porn/wanking addiction partly to do with the "death grip" some men use on their dongs while fapping?

Basically, as with everything in life, lube will solve 99% of your problems my bro


----------



## Distant Stare (Dec 31, 2019)

I think I heard some news that she was raided by the leaf police for potential child abuse recently. Cant find a source


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Dec 31, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> I need to see it for ... research purposes ... What is the title of this piece of art?


It's that bald fucker from pornhub or whatever. He made a market out of having meme plots, including getting his dick sucked, possibly by Xev, going "you're a big guy", "for you".

I mean why the fuck not. Who is this surprising anymore? Who legitimately go "lmaooo! so reference!". It's fucking porn. They get twice the exposure by referencing a meme for 5 seconds. People think they figured out the "woke" brand marketing techniques then fall face-first into these kind of things.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jan 8, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> I think I heard some news that she was raided by the leaf police for potential child abuse recently. Cant find a source


I can't find anything about this. Found this though









						Porn video displayed on billboard over I-75
					

If you were driving down I-75 North between University Drive and M-59 in Auburn Hills Saturday night, you probably saw something out of the ordinary....




					www.google.com


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 9, 2020)

i always found private people making their own porn videos and selling it online to be extremely weird.  even more so when its a couple who dose it.

there is always something shady going on behind the curtain.

oh, and Madisin lee is better.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 20, 2020)

Lioness said:


> Porn is not harmless you literal wankers.
> 
> Two men in my family are disowned due to complications with severe porn addictions. One of them tried to groom me until he thought he could get some irl incest action. I have experienced firsthand the extent of degeneracy it can cause. It broke my family.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but pornography is not as cut and dry as you make it seem. I find it curious you're okay with needing to masturbate, yet not using an aid to help along with it.
I just.... feel with your bad experiences, you've painted it as an all or nothing. I know for a fact that not everyone is so deluded to think of porn as real, or even wish-fulfillment; they just want something sexy to help them out. And a lot of the time, it's fun.
Hell, even couples like to sit and watch porn together while they get intimiate. It's not an isolating thing; it's just as creative or non-creative as anything else.

Also, I find it strange you're so fixated on the image of it 'behind a computer' too. That's about as basic as it gets. Porn can be anything, so I have to ask if it were a magazine, or even just words in an exotic book, would that change your perception?

I'm not trying to antagonize you, but find out what's going on. You've had some bad dealings before, obviously, but I feel you're letting those blind your to a more biased outlook.


----------



## Drifting Panzer (Mar 21, 2020)

Honestly, the only interresting point here is the kid. How will he react when learning that not only is his mom a pornwhore with focus on mom-son content, but he was a part of it, albeit in a very unwitting way? While I guess 'her body, her choice' applies here and you do have greater leniency with family, but that  has got to create some friction. 
Parents disavowing kids for this is the usual story, but I guess it could work the other way aswell.

Unless he is indoctrinated into the 'sex work is empowering' belief from a young age (likely), or has a bad childhood and is too messed up to care (less likey, but could happen, there are quite a few stories of pornpeople being loose with drugs and alcohol, aswell as the concept of consent).


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Mar 21, 2020)

I enjoy the increase of Fucking Your Therapist porn lately. The Mom stuff just creeps me out.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Mar 21, 2020)

The problem is a lack of more extreme porn. You can re-sensitize yourself with stronger stimulis to improve your sex life.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Mar 24, 2020)

darkwingosonichugorl said:


> I enjoy the increase of Fucking Your Therapist porn lately. The Mom stuff just creeps me out.


Tell your therapist you're obsessed with it


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Mar 24, 2020)

drfuzzyballs said:


> Tell your therapist you're obsessed with it


I did years ago. Let's just say it didn't go well.


----------



## Kazukifaen (Oct 10, 2020)

Eryngium said:


> Xev Bellringer Is a well known white supremacist who employs alt-right dog whistles on a regular basis.


WTF XD


----------



## AmbiTron (Oct 10, 2020)

I've seen this bitch on porn sites. No idea how she got so big, lots of her shit is that gay-ass POV where there isn't another person and she's a 5/10 old lady at best. 2/10 would not fap.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Oct 13, 2020)

Lioness said:


> Porn consumption in a non-addictive setup can still affect the quality of your sex life. Everything gets a bit blunted. Your sex partners may not seem as sexy as they should because you've been jacking it to G-cup bearing Latina contortionists who take it up the nosehole for too long.
> 
> Let's not even mention the kind of guys who can't get it up for their 9/10 Stacies unless they have a screen with Jizzelda McClitterys bouncing in the background.



Of all the possible addictions to be have, I can't help but think porn would be the most exploitative. There's gotta be a hardwire connection for sex in the brain that is getting used there.

Especially now how easy it is for freshly going through puberty johnny to jump on the internet and find a whole lust-filled dimension of every desire and novelty they didn't know they want out there.

This sub reddit shows the end result 


			https://www.reddit.com/r/GoonCaves/


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 13, 2020)

Jimjamflimflam said:


> Of all the possible addictions to be have, I can't help but think porn would be the most exploitative. There's gotta be a hardwire connection for sex in the brain that is getting used there.
> 
> Especially now how easy it is for freshly going through puberty johnny to jump on the internet and find a whole lust-filled dimension of every desire and novelty they didn't know they want out there.
> 
> ...


"And this, I learned, was the never ending flight of those who sinned in the flesh, the carnal and lusty who betrayed *reason* to their appetite" - Dante (Inferno, 37-39)


----------



## janedoe (Oct 13, 2020)

i agree with the sentiment that it takes an addictive personality to go down the porn addiction route, the same way gambling does.

that being said, people are pretty bored these days and have nothing better to do. also porn is becoming more and more normalized, especially with this onlyfans shit. and it's so accessible. it's easier for me to watch porn than it is for me to go out and buy a pack of cigarettes or a bottle of booze, you feel me?

in any case, i think the last thing we should do is ban it or cry about some sort of moral panic. if porn really is leading to degeneracy you can't just. i don't know. force people to watch it in moderation or not watch it at all. the job of the law and, hell, society, isn't to hold the hands of faggots jerking off to tripple anal penetration videos. they're adults and responsible for themselves. if it fucks up their perceptions of sex, relationships and men/women, then that's on them. they'll make themselves and their partners unhappy. 

but if they're going to openly brag about their weird jerkoff fodder on twitter or some shit, i do encourage everyone to mock them as much as possible. they're asking for it at that point.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 13, 2020)

janedoe said:


> i agree with the sentiment that it takes an addictive personality to go down the porn addiction route, the same way gambling does.
> 
> that being said, people are pretty bored these days and have nothing better to do. also porn is becoming more and more normalized, especially with this onlyfans shit. and it's so accessible. it's easier for me to watch porn than it is for me to go out and buy a pack of cigarettes or a bottle of booze, you feel me?
> 
> ...


An excellent start would be treating the production of professional pornography as prostitution. It is prostitution, not art.  The fact that Conservative legislators never challenge this shows how much of a lost cause Conservative Inc is. They are too incompetent, or purposely malicious, to make the legal connection between "having sex for money on camera" and "having sex for money". 

The reason we prosecute and suppress prostitution is clear and reasonable. Your body is not your own choice when other people have to pay the long term consequences of your own actions on a societal and personal level. The pursuit of happiness does not entail you to mindless hedonism, and that was not the intent of the Founding Fathers.


----------



## BOONES (Oct 13, 2020)

Prostitution is illegal becauses its hard to tax, Pornography films are easy to prove because you know, they're films so porn producers don't dodge taxes as easily. 

However remember The Thot Audit? They made over a threshold and had severe fines over the practically free money.

Conservitards and Upset Virgins actually give a shit about the morality. The government cares about Money, if Brothels actually cared they'd just present a case with lawmakers but its much more profitable to run it illegally.

Me, i don't care either way, but pay your taxes you literal cocksuckers.


----------



## glow (Oct 13, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> The fact that Conservative legislators never challenge this shows how much of a lost cause Conservative Inc is.


They did try pretty hard to make porn illegal but it turns out to be a form of free speech.

So instead they got together with credit card companies and agreed that porn could be a great way to fund terrorism so anyone who is involved in that business should be treated with suspicion.

So now if you want to run a porn site you need to either agree to the credit card companies content guidelines or find some foreign bank to do this for you.

This is the same reason by the way that Kiwifarms can't just sign up with Stripe and let you donate money direct - it's crypto or nothing. 

So, it's curtailing free speech by another means - financially. I think that's something along the lines of what you're saying, but by reclassifying pornography instead.



Distant Stare said:


> The pursuit of happiness does not entail you to mindless hedonism, and that was not the intent of the Founding Fathers.


I think you're right but I don't care what some long dead guys wanted.

I say, don't step on peoples' freedoms, make it legal, make it easy, and tax it. Sinners gonna sin after all so you might as well build some more roads with it.


----------



## Kazukifaen (Oct 13, 2020)

BigTimeSamurai said:


> The book was written by Tina Thurston, I initially struggled to find anything else she had written but after a little digging through the hand full of articles I could find about her I realised that Tina Thurston was actually Zoey Holloway who did a lot of this stepmommy porn shit lol. You can tell that they are the same person as they have the same tattoos (left arm).


oh man its been years since my last rub in with her on my screen
hope she is ok with her author career.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 13, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> An excellent start would be treating the production of professional pornography as prostitution. It is prostitution, not art.  The fact that Conservative legislators never challenge this shows how much of a lost cause Conservative Inc is. They are too incompetent, or purposely malicious, to make the legal connection between "having sex for money on camera" and "having sex for money".
> 
> The reason we prosecute and suppress prostitution is clear and reasonable. Your body is not your own choice when other people have to pay the long term consequences of your own actions on a societal and personal level. The pursuit of happiness does not entail you to mindless hedonism, and that was not the intent of the Founding Fathers.



Like someone else mentioned upthread, prostitution is still illegal because of taxation purposes and even in Nevada, only licensed brothels are allowed. Pornography is easier to tax and regulate, at least in theory.

As for banning it and revoking First Amendment protections, that ends up with a whole slew of problems since the fine line between pornography and art is pretty much "I know it when I see it" in many cases. At that point, you could have some conservative traditionalist faggots arresting people for having Henry Miller novels or nude paintings.

Plus, the long neglected genre of softcore porn still exists where sex is simulated or it's solo nudity. If they're not actually having sex on camera, then how can you prosecute it as prostitution?


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 13, 2020)

glow said:


> Sinners gonna sin after all so you might as well build some more roads with it.


The effects of children being exposed to porn is not worth the benefit of a few roads. Better to ban it all than live with the consequences


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> . If they're not actually having sex on camera, then how can you prosecute it as prostitution?


If you have sex on camera, then you are punished. Simple as that.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 13, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> If you have sex on camera, then you are punished. Simple as that.



OK (((Traditionalist)))

Thankfully, the First Amendment still protects it because everyone and their mother knows it'll open the legal equivalent of Pandora's Box and "hurr durr what are we conserving?" wannabe puritans like you don't run the country.



Distant Stare said:


> The effects of children being exposed to porn is not worth the benefit of a few roads. Better to ban it all than live with the consequences



I'm against children being exposed to porn as well, but adults who want to occasionally enjoy it shouldn't be punished because the average parent these days can't be bothered to do their goddamn jobs and keep porn away from their kids and educate them as best they can instead of letting the screen do their job for them.


----------



## glow (Oct 13, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> The effects of children being exposed to porn is not worth the benefit of a few roads. Better to ban it all than live with the consequences


You won't ban it though, you'll just drive it underground, and by underground I mean the dark web and there'll be nothing from stopping people from stumbling onto the seriously heinous stuff.

Also, now police need to enforce this new law, so instead of making more tax revenue and not paying cops, you're now paying cops more and not getting that tax revenue.

If I could stop people from drinking alcohol I would, even though I actually like to drink it myself. It would be a net good for the world, an improvement in productivity and peoples' health. But we did try that a few times and it didn't work. It won't work because people want it and will find a way to get it and will even make it themselves, sometimes with disasterous consequences. Might as well have it somewhere where it can be quality controlled and taxed so nobody buys bootleg vodka (well this does actually happen still but it's rarer because most people aren't willing to risk going blind)

I agree with your idealism. I would destroy pornography too if I could. But the world is imperfect so you've got to find a lateral move which strikes a balance between the negative and the positive.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 13, 2020)

glow said:


> You won't ban it though, you'll just drive it underground, and by underground I mean the dark web and there'll be nothing from stopping people from stumbling onto the seriously heinous stuff.
> 
> Also, now police need to enforce this new law, so instead of making more tax revenue and not paying cops, you're now paying cops more and not getting that tax revenue.
> 
> ...


Im sure there would be a black market, but it cant be worse than there being PornHub ads in Time Square, pornstar interviews on YouTube, terms like "sex worker" being coming mainstream, and OnlyFans


----------



## glow (Oct 13, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> Im sure there would be a black market, but it cant be worse than there being PornHub ads in Time Square, pornstar interviews on YouTube, terms like "sex worker" being coming mainstream, and OnlyFans


It can definitely get worse if you get your way:

Organised crime becomes involved in the production of pornography
Crimes committed on porn sets are not reported
You find cheeze pizza in the same place you find your degenerate japanese bondage porn
People are criminalised for making videos of their own private sexual exploits
Not to say all the above doesn't all happen to an extent but it'll happen a lot more.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Oct 13, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> "And this, I learned, was the never ending flight of those who sinned in the flesh, the carnal and lusty who betrayed *reason* to their appetite" - Dante (Inferno, 37-39)


>Demiurge worshipping cuck

lol


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 13, 2020)

glow said:


> It can definitely get worse if you get your way:
> 
> Organised crime becomes involved in the production of pornography
> Crimes committed on porn sets are not reported
> ...


If it is on video than it is not public. Recording yourself jerking off to MLP plushies is not a right. If someone is on a site and is viewing CP, they should be punished. I dont have sympathy. As for crimes commit on porn sets, it is the same for crimes committed against prostitutes: I do not care. It is like a drug addict dying from an overdose. You get what you deserve.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 13, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> If it is on video than it is not public. Recording yourself jerking off to MLP plushies is not a right. If someone is on a site and is viewing CP, they should be punished. I dont have sympathy. As for crimes commit on porn sets, it is the same for crimes committed against prostitutes: I do not care. It is like a drug addict dying from an overdose. You get what you deserve.



Careful with that edge, Jethro....

We already punish those who view CP and rightfully so, it's one of the few things everyone can agree should remain highly illegal. 

The rest of your post is like the unholy child of Cotton Mather and the Coldsteel the Hedgehog meme.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Careful with that edge, Jethro....
> 
> We already punish those who view CP and rightfully so, it's one of the few things everyone can agree should remain highly illegal.
> 
> The rest of your post is like the unholy child of Cotton Mather and the Coldsteel the Hedgehog meme.



Justice is to give people what they deserve. The consequences of poor behavior is poor life outcomes. Society should not struggle to protect people from the consequences of their own bad decisions. This is why we should not protect prostitutes, pornographers, human traffickers, and drug addicts. 

However the reason we should prevent prostitution and pornography is because it is too easily used and has reproductive consequences. Its affects rot a society over time. Its consequences are difficult to immediately spot. the average human is too stupid and self indulgent to moderate themselves in sexual matters. 

Humans are unique in the animal kingdom because we are constantly in search of sex. Other animals restrict mating to specific season. Humans on the other hand have such powerful sex drives that we had to develop society behaviors to manage it. We had to invent clothing to reduce arousal for instance, by hiding are genitals. We invented strict mating rituals (marriage for instance) and taboos.

Because of the power of human sexual instinct, destructive industries that grow out of it must be suppressed. If not, the degeneracy we see now is the result. You either repress degeneracy, or you become a goon posting dick pics next to your multi-monitor NIGGER porn viewing apparatus. 

Drugs are far less dangerous in comparison. There is no 24/7 instinct to seek out heroin. No one has a natural craving for meth like they do food or sex.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 14, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> muh degeneracy



You talk like a puritan fag and your shit's all retarded

I know, it's ad hominem but it's not like your "muh degeneracy" based arguments are any better.


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 14, 2020)

Trying to ban porn would be doomed to fail, for the exact same reason that prohibition of alcohol failed-  It's virtually impossible to police a "crime" with no victims, that happens behind closed doors, where all parties involved are willing participants. All you'd end up doing is expanding gov't powers, and justifying police invasion of normal people's daily life. And today, given the nature of porn, that would also mean more gov't restriction of the internet, and more gov't power to snoop through private online communication; Calling for porn to be illegal, is literally demanding that the gov't have more power to go through your emails, phone records, ISP records, etc.

And banning porn would be 100x more impractical than prohibition of booze was in the 1920s, because making hooch at least required buying raw materials that could potentially be tracked, building a big, stinky, incriminating still that you had to hide, physically storing and transporting bottles of booze. But todays tech means that anyone with a phone and an internet connection can produce, or consume porn. Literally every adult has both those things. And it's not that hard to practice the basic security measures to ensure that your porn production/consumption is essentially untracable.  Or, are we going to ban VPNs, Tor, and encryption software, too?

Back in the pre-internet era, when making porn required photos/film that needed to be developed, and you needed a physical distribution network, prohibition of porn was able to have able to have SOME impact  (although even back then, it's pretty arguable whether you could call porn prohibition "effective", or not. The technological limits of the era did more to curtail porn in the mid-20th century, than illegality did), but today having ANY real impact on porn would be essentially impossible, even WITH some insanely invasive police force- And all to enforce a "crime" where there's no victim, and all participants are voluntary.

Police _already_ can't even effectively enforce CP laws.  But, you want to divert funding and resources away from CP/pedos, to try to arrest 30yo soccer-moms for doing tits-out role-plays about chicken tendies, and the >80% of adults who choose to watch porn?!? All for the purpose of protecting that >80% of adults, from themselves?  

Even if we just accept the idea that porn IS harmful to viewers (which is questionable, but lets go with it)- So what? Alcohol is harmful, tobacco is harmful, any food worth eating is harmful. Guns, cars, skateboards, sky-diving and crossing the street, all cause harm (significantly _more_ harm than porn; no-one ever died from watching  some sloot get bukkake'd) every single day- You want to ban all that stuff, too? 

Adults are responsible for _their own_ actions; If they want to risk harm _to themselves_, why do you get to stop them? You aren't special;  If YOU get to impose your personal opinions about whats "too harmful" to be permitted, everyone else can, too. The inevitable end of your nanny-state logic is that everything from video games, to coffee, to every food that isn't tofu, all get criminalized for being "harmful". We'd all be living in some kind of bland, wrongthink-free, cottonwool-clad Disneyland-police-state.


----------



## glow (Oct 14, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> Because of the power of human sexual instinct, destructive industries that grow out of it must be suppressed. If not, the degeneracy we see now is the result. You either repress degeneracy, or you become a goon posting dick pics next to your multi-monitor NIGGER porn viewing apparatus.


Or you just become some guy that watches porn every few weeks.

Similar to alcohol: some people get addicted, but most who consume it will have a few beers every other week.

We can agree that these are vices. We can agree that it would be ideal to not do it at all.

However you present a false choice: being perfectly virtuous or being an absolute gooning degenerate. Most people are in the upper middle quartile of that.



Distant Stare said:


> Drugs are far less dangerous in comparison. There is no 24/7 instinct to seek out heroin. No one has a natural craving for meth like they do food or sex.


You definitely do get these cravings upon addiction and this is why these drugs are rightly illegal. These addictions are very hard to shake once they set in. You cannot recreationally consume heroin for a few weeks and then suddenly stop for six months. You can certainly do this with cannabis, pornography, alcohol or other types of vices.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 5, 2020)

OB 946 said:


> Let's talk basic fucking chemistry. You mention drugs. Let's do drugs. Methamphetamine is what is referred to as a dopamine "agonist." What that means is that your brain cannot tell the difference between actual dopamine and meth, so your brain metabolizes meth as dopamine. That's what gives you a high. The reason you can't ever reach the peak of that first high, and the reason you use progressively larger doses to achieve the same effect, is because your brain goes "oh holy mother of fuck, too much dopamine" and as a defense mechanism, it turns off dopamine receptors, permanently. It does this because your brain does not want to be high, it doesn't like it. The more meth you do the more receptors get shut off. Now, you are using meth to have the same amount of dopamine being taken up as a normal person, but you still have a glut of free floating meth, which is how the high feels like shit but you also are twitchy and hallucinate. The longer you use meth the worse the highs get. This is basically every drug. Opiates do the same thing with endorphins, ecstasy does the same thing with serotonin. What's amazing about X is that it can give you fucking depression and ED. Serotonin controls sex drive, appetite, and mood. So you lose enough serotonin receptors and your dick doesn't work, you have no appetite, and you have depression.


wouldn't it be funny if this whole entire paragraph you wrote was literally wrong? First off, your brain does not metabolize meth as dopamine. I don't know where you got that from, but it's very very wrong to the extent that it hurts me a little. Meth releases dopamine in the brain and blocks the dopamine transporters so that it creates a prolonged high. Secondly, the brain _does_ want to have all that dopamine, if it didn't then addiction wouldn't exist. Your brain gets addicted to being high on dopamine.



OB 946 said:


> There's absolutely no science to show the same thing happens with masturbation. Yes hormones and chemicals are released, natural ones, at natural levels, that your body can naturally deal with. The levels of endorphins you flood your body with by jerking it are at impossibly small levels compared to taking a hit of fucking fentanyl or oxycodone.


saying that something has no science to back it up is like saying that God doesn't back it up. The reality about modern science is that it's basically all useless. There is a replication crisis because scientists are just producing bullshit studies all the time. If I really wanted to I could bring up 15 studies that say I'm right and you're wrong, and you could also do the same because labcoats are shit at doing their job.
And you're not even addressing the point being brought up by the OP, that being that we get used to things. I don't need a study to show you that people were amazed by the first cars, by the first movies etc. But after a while you get used to the wild and wonderful CGI being made by disney; It just doesn't have the same effect. This is the same thing with porn. You watch new and novel porn and it gets you off, but after a while you become bored with it so you search for more depraved stuff.



OB 946 said:


> See, so you really need to fucking do some research before you spout off about this kind of stuff. There is a well documented, well understood, well researched, physiological reason that people develop resistances to drugs.


I don't need your science to observe the natural laws of nature in action.


OB 946 said:


> There's none of that for fucking masturbation. The actual studies are completely inconclusive and people agree that the effects of porn on individuals are psychological and determined by the individual themselves. This is directly contrasted with known physical methods of action and physiological responses that are universal throughout humanity in regards to drugs.


Yeah, there's none except for all the signs of it. We can observe people that get addicted to masturbation. Their actual physiognomy changes. People can, more accurately than not, tell who masturbates and who doesn't in the same way we can tell who does meth. Coomers say that they can't control their cravings and must masturbate. Chronic coomers also have decreased socialization which is a big sign of addiction.



OB 946 said:


> Basically, you're wrong. Go be a boomer somewhere else.


very ironic considering that boomers are the ones who started the sexual revolution


----------



## Eris! (Dec 5, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Plus, the long neglected genre of softcore porn still exists where sex is simulated or it's solo nudity. If they're not actually having sex on camera, then how can you prosecute it as prostitution?


The wonderful thing about fascism is that you don't have to give a shit about pilpul loophole arguments like this. You don't need some well thought out phrasing to give the exact terms that must be violated in order to be punished. You just give people what they fucking deserve, and no one can argue you out of it. A fascist has no obligation to be reasonable.

Also lol at people pretending banning porn would be impossible when it was successfully banned in almost every society for most of human history.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 5, 2020)

Eris! said:


> The wonderful thing about fascism is that you don't have to give a shit about pilpul loophole arguments like this. You don't need some well thought out phrasing to give the exact terms that must be violated in order to be punished. You just give people what they fucking deserve, and no one can argue you out of it. A fascist has no obligation to be reasonable.
> 
> Also lol at people pretending banning porn would be impossible when it was successfully banned in almost every society for most of human history.



Even when porn was banned, people were still making it. Also, the internet did not exist for most of human history as well.

Tons of erotic and pornographic drawings, paintings, writings, and sculptures from ancient times and even into the Middle Ages and Renaissance, and this applied to both the ancient pagan societies and the more austere Christian and Muslim societies as well.

Machiavelli wrote erotic and pornographic short stories and bawdy comedic poems for years before he wrote The Prince

Fanny Hill was written in 1748 and De Sade wrote his infamous and often truly degenerate works during the late 1700's.

Erotic poetry and stories were surprisingly popular among Chinese nobility during the Ming Dynasty

From the 1920's to the early 1960's, "stag films" were being made and sold on the black market


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 6, 2020)

Hey OP,

how did you find out about xrv bell ringer?


----------



## Seventh Star (Dec 6, 2020)

The solution to this is stricter societal norms. Good luck on that when divisiveness is higher than ever. We should just divide into smaller states again.

On the other hand, I do believe that fetishes do get more and more degenerate with time, but it's not a tolerance thing as much as just finding out what turns you on with time.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 6, 2020)

Seventh Star said:


> On the other hand, I do believe that fetishes do get more and more degenerate with time, but it's not a tolerance thing as much as just finding out what turns you on with time.



I have a counter-argument to that one

I think the more socially conservative and repressed a society is, the more degenerate their porn is and the more rampant the fetishism is within it.

Victorian Britain, 1950's America, and modern-day Japan are all prime examples of this phenomenon.

The Victorians were infamously sexual prudes but print pornography in the form of penny dreadful books and pornographic postcards and drawings were fucked up even by today's standards and often had themes of Satanism, blasphemy and sacrilege, rape, and sadism. 

1950's America has this idyllic squeaky clean reputation but there was a thriving and massive black market of pornographic comic books and 8mm stag films. The creator of Wonder Woman wrote extreme BDSM and guro horror comics back in the 1950's, the infamous "Nights of Horror" being one of the tamer and more well-known examples

Japan is extremely sexually repressed in real life to the point that it is normal for both men and women to not lose their virginity until they're in their early-to-mid twenties. Which is why prostitution and fucked up pornography has become so rampant there since the 80's


----------



## Seventh Star (Dec 6, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I have a counter-argument to that one
> 
> I think the more socially conservative and repressed a society is, the more degenerate their porn is and the more rampant the fetishism is within it.
> 
> ...


I don't think that's societies being fucked up because of conservatism, though. It's more that extreme fetishes and sick fucks have always existed (cough cough Marquis de Sade), and still do. I mean hell, there's a lot of lolcows that can attest to that. 

And I was talking about degeneration growing over time in an individual level. However, I do think that things have been ramped up over the years, enough so that AGP's are not an underground thing anymore for example.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 6, 2020)

Seventh Star said:


> I don't think that's societies being fucked up because of conservatism, though. It's more that extreme fetishes and sick fucks have always existed (cough cough Marquis de Sade), and still do. I mean hell, there's a lot of lolcows that can attest to that.
> 
> And I was talking about degeneration growing over time in an individual level. However, I do think that things have been ramped up over the years, enough so that AGP's are not an underground thing anymore for example.



My theory was that in extremely morally conservative societies, the porn becomes more degenerate and extreme since the repression is so bad that there's not much of a "release valve", so stuff like pornography, prostitution, and fetishism shoot through the roof and you have the additional complication of a potential "black market effect" or an outburst of degeneracy right after the initial barriers are taken down because so much pressure has been built up.

The repressive conservatism of the 1950's and early 1960's led to the Sexual Revolution and the rampant sexual hedonism of the 1970's in the United States, the Victorian era was followed by the notoriously libertine Edwardian era and the 1920's.

The Weimar Republic often gets depicted as an immoral and overly permissive society because of the levels of decadent sexuality in Berlin and other major cities but porn, prostitution, and even homosexuality were all still illegal under the Weimar government, but there was a rampant black market and people turned to vices as a form of comfort after the horrors of World War I and the economic hardships that followed


----------



## Seventh Star (Dec 7, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The Weimar Republic often gets depicted as an immoral and overly permissive society because of the levels of decadent sexuality in Berlin and other major cities but porn, prostitution, and even homosexuality were all still illegal under the Weimar government, but there was a rampant black market and people turned to vices as a form of comfort after the horrors of World War I and the economic hardships that followed


I mean, isn't that characteristic of today's society? It's not illegal in some places but it's still a big thing now. From what I read, what happened in the 70s was less from a "conservative" (by our apprehension) society and more a result of students movements, which sought idealistic ways to fix society in the West, based on individualism and self gratification. 
In my mind, these things have and always will exist, it's just that they weren't visible before which to some extent made them smaller by virtue of there being no information or acceptance for them.​


----------



## annoyingfuck (Dec 7, 2020)

Death Grip said:


> Addiction and the brain: The dopamine pathway is helping researchers find their way through the addiction maze
> 
> 
> Our flourishing knowledge of the brain is in large part the product of research on addiction. Identifying what happens in the brain when a drug is inhaled, inje
> ...


That was a good read...and remember boys and girls, don't assume everyone who 'uses drugs' does so because they crave that dopamine (that lack of, being only a small part of their issue), sometimes it's simply because they want to be able to function like a normal human being.

Something else, if you wander around the troon wives groups, you'll find a similar pattern in the way that AGPs 'troon out'. It includes the abundance of porn, that gradually gets more extreme, which leads to coercing their wives, into letting them do it to them 'for reals', if you don't you're a TERF.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 7, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I have a counter-argument to that one
> 
> I think the more socially conservative and repressed a society is, the more degenerate their porn is and the more rampant the fetishism is within it.
> 
> ...


you're off your fucking rockers if you think that modern-day japan is any worse than the United States in terms of how degenerate their porn is. I dare you to go on e621 or sadpanda, pull up the western artist tag and tell me with a straight face that it's more vanilla than what the japs are producing.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 7, 2020)

Seventh Star said:


> I mean, isn't that characteristic of today's society? It's not illegal in some places but it's still a big thing now. From what I read, what happened in the 70s was less from a "conservative" (by our apprehension) society and more a result of students movements, which sought idealistic ways to fix society in the West, based on individualism and self gratification.
> In my mind, these things have and always will exist, it's just that they weren't visible before which to some extent made them smaller by virtue of there being no information or acceptance for them.​



There's a major difference though between our society and Weimar Germany and it's the fact porn and sex work were still highly illegal in the Weimar Republic and if you did get caught, you'd go to prison. 

In the 70's, it wasn't student movements that were driving the Sexual Revolution, but rather they latched onto a wider pushback of the repression of the 1950's and the first half of the 1960's.


----------

